# Horses



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello - I'm new here. We have 3 horses at home. A coloured Irish cob that is practically a family pet and my daughter has a connemara cross and a welsh/arab that she competes in all activities.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

would love to see pic's of your pets, we all love pic's


----------



## Blazed (Feb 12, 2008)

Ditto carol.

You horses sound lovely. 

I compete in nearly all activities with my welsh x tb, its great fun (and yes, im a overgrown child )


----------

